# Who has reviewed the xtant/ morel mt22?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Who has given these a listen? Are the xtant 28mm tweeters indentical to the morel mt22? Are they a warm, laid back tweeter or more are they more airy and in your face?

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I had them in my last car and I really liked them. I think that they are similar to mt-22, but not exactly the same. I had them crossed over at 2,300k @ 18 db/octave off of 75 watts each. They were very detailed and and non-fatiguing to listen to. I would not hesitate to use them again. I would have kept them, but I traded my car in on a whim and did not have time to remove them.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice tweeters. Ive been using the Xtant Morel Coax for the past year or so which use the same tweeter.
very smooth response. not very fatiguing , required minimal EQ


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! And mic.... They're prob going to be paired with a mid that u know allot about, id x65's  what ya think?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

This and the PG elite are mt-12s in different casing. 

Morel confirmed


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> This and the PG elite are mt-12s in different casing.
> 
> Morel confirmed


Except the MT-12's have a different Re and do not have the Hexatech voice coil. The Xtants have are 6ohm and have the Hexatech voice coil. 

MT-12 details: http://www.morelhifi.com/support/pdf/mobile/MT12-MT22-MT23.pdf

Xtant details: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEAivrJ-k6m4tksdJbCAGbWjdf6IA&cad=rja



Some details/opinions towards the end of this thread: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/68963-morel-xtant-26mm-tweeters-$73-shipped.html


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Salami said:


> Except the MT-12's have a different Re and do not have the Hexatech voice coil. The Xtants have are 6ohm and have the Hexatech voice coil.
> 
> MT-12 details: http://www.morelhifi.com/support/pdf/mobile/MT12-MT22-MT23.pdf
> 
> ...



Curious


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I call Morel to ask about this tweeter and it is somewhat of a mixture of all 3, the MT-12, MT-22, and MT-23. From what I understand, Xtant picked the features they wanted and Morel built it to meet that request.

Sent from my Dell Venue using Tapatalk


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmmm, interesting.... Good info guys, ty.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I have had them in my car. Very very nice tweeters. They can get very loud and still sound smooth and detailed. Crossed above 2500Hz the sounded a lot like Morel MDT-448 which are $117 and are rear chambered. Nice.


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

All, good to know.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I know that Morel made tweeters for Macrom and Xtant, but I am not sure that the Macrom and the Xtant are the same tweeters. Also, I couldn't find where it says that the Xtant uses the Hexatech voice coil? 

I tested my Xtants with a Dayton WT3 and my data didn't match up with any Morel I know of. BUT then again the tweets were not broken in and were probably 6 years old.

Re =5.1
Fs=1091
Qts1.244
Qes=2.02
Qms=3.26
Le.0947

The Re of the MT-23 is 5.1, Mt-22 is 3.4 and the MT-12 is not listed, but is likely to be around 3.2 -3.5 or so because it is a 4 0hm tweeter. All the MT's have their Fs listed at 950Hz. My conclusion is; I don't know what it is, but it sounds good.


----------

